# Man I just love TaeKwonDo, and its effective in a street fight



## Drunken_Boxer (Jan 8, 2008)

Last week, it was on saturday tonight, not sure 11:30 pm.

My father called me and said thats my turn to work in the inet club/caffee.
So i changed my clothes and go outside, 15 min later, I saw 2 guys came at me, the drunk guy looked at me and said to me "hey you wait" then he started to curse, I just ignored him, then, he pushed me from the back, i ignored him again.Then he came to me from the left side and blocked my way.
Damn when he blocked my way i kinda should kick his f- head off, but I didnt.
He said to me, the drunk guy "What is your sisters name"?
Me: "Why are you asking"
Drunk guy: "Tell me what is your sisters name"
Me: "why are you asking"
Then he punched me in my eye, I didnt fell pain, or somethin, i didnt fall, my hands were on my hooks, and I just looked him really mad, and I was afraid i mean maybe they had a knife, gun or somethin, then hes friend throwed him away and said to him "Thats not the guy that we are lookin for, you punched the wrong guy"
Then the drunk guy cursed again, said bad things bout my mother "I will kill him" then he came at me again (It was everything in my head like it was planed what i should to do),he slaped me a litle bit and I kicked him in the chest I used Ap Chagi, lol he flow 3-4 meters away lolol, then he said "What are you doing with your legs" he came again to me I used Doljo Chagi and damaged him a little bit, it was not a perfect kick, because he was far away from me.
Hes friend came in the middle I performed a side kick and kicked the wrong guy, he was like "hey dont kick me ok" he didnt punched me or somethin.

But it was amazing how it was everything in my head, if he came at me again i kinda would perform a back side kick (dwi chagi) really, but he didnt...
Then he apologizes to me, he gave me his hand, and i just walked away.

Guys, did I do the right thing, should I look for revenge?Should I kicked him to the death when he punched me in my eye?
I dont know how I would react if i seen him in the town again, but i didnt, cuz I dont know where he now is...


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 8, 2008)

You should have used the five point exploding heart technique.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jan 8, 2008)

dancingalone said:


> You should have used the five point exploding heart technique.




Hahahahaha *laughs*

No Im really proud of myself what I did, I dont use my hands or fists to fight my opponent, just my legs, and you know that are kicks more powerful then fists 

But the problem was my black eye, i never had a one, or a blurry, I had so many fights...and this is my first black eye lolol.
I bet if he wasnt drunk he wouldnt even look at me, everybody can just get drunk and lookin for trouble, cuz ya feel more powerful when you getin drunk, I know what im talking about.  heheh


----------



## Blindside (Jan 8, 2008)

To recap:
A belligerant guy comes up to you, and you let him punch you in the face, you then kick him.  He gets back up, SLAPS you a couple of times, so you kick him again, then you accidentally kick his friend.

I'm going to go ahead and say that this isn't a prime example of the effectiveness of TKD in a street fight, also you need to work you hands a little bit, there is this thing called defense.  Congrats on beating up a drunk guy.


----------



## pad256 (Jan 8, 2008)

dancingalone*Re: Man I just love TaeKwonDo, and its effective in a street fight*
You should have used the five point exploding heart technique.  


That was so funny, I spit my gum out and it hit my screen.  lol hahahahaha


----------



## pad256 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm with you Blindside, need more defense, you've got hands so use them!


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 8, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Guys, did I do the right thing, should I look for revenge?Should I kicked him to the death when he punched me in my eye?


 
Sure you should. Kicking drunks to death is the mark of a True Martial Arts Warrior(tm) and should be done at every opportunity. The girls will love you too if you cut the ears of the corpse and wear them as a necklace.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jan 8, 2008)

I dont know whats so funny...I didnt beat him up, you should never underestimate a drunk guy people wtf??

I always fought with my hands in the past, then i heard someone will open an tkd club here, so i always loved to work with my legs, I say it so, TKD is effective in a street fight, I seriously dont care what ppl thinking about that, he punched me, so what?
I made a mistake too, i didnt react, same with the slap, I was a little bit afraid, since my last fight was 2 years ago...damn.

I dont like fights, I just ignore that, but people I didnt beat him up lol...


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jan 8, 2008)

Cirdan said:


> Sure you should. Kicking drunks to death is the mark of a True Martial Arts Warrior(tm) and should be done at every opportunity. The girls will love you too if you cut the ears of the corpse and wear them as a necklace.



Hey cirdan, hehe, I mean my father said to me "why didnt you killed him" lol...I would never do that, but mostly my friends not agree of what I did that night, they are like "Why did you let him apologize to you, you should punch him right there" and then I wa s like "damn im such a coward, my friends are right"...but I know that they are not right, and I cant agree with that, I learnt somethin of that night, never let your opponent coming close to you, I should work more with my hands ya...But I love to use my legs, the problem is just "I didnt react".


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 8, 2008)

1. You had the opportunity to get out of there when his friend grabbed him. You did not take it.

2. You are very lucky his friend did not decide to hit back when you struck him.

3. You seem to want revenge. Let it go.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jan 8, 2008)

Cirdan said:


> 1. You had the opportunity to get out of there when his friend grabbed him. You did not take it.
> 
> 2. You are very lucky his friend did not decide to hit back when you struck him.
> 
> 3. You seem to want revenge. Let it go.



No I dont want revenge anymore, Im tired to search him, dont know where he is, but he know me, and he knows who he punched.

1. Yes I didnt...thats sad.

2. No he didnt strike back

My problem is, I cant control my fear, I cna perform any kick, dunno whatever you want I just cant control it, why cant I just relax and face my opponent, i dont get it, even if bruce lee was my teacher I still wouldnt fix my fear, i cant get it away, and i dont want to, i cant live without my fear, its like a sirene, alarm to me, dont know, so its good, i just want to learn "how to control it", how to control my fear.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2008)

Blindside said:


> To recap:
> A belligerant guy comes up to you, and you let him punch you in the face, you then kick him. He gets back up, SLAPS you a couple of times, so you kick him again, then you accidentally kick his friend.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and say that this isn't a prime example of the effectiveness of TKD in a street fight, also you need to work you hands a little bit, there is this thing called defense. Congrats on beating up a drunk guy.


 

I feel the same way.

I also do not understand if he was that drunk why you just did not put him an the ground and call the police. That is what I would have done.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad they you let it go and glad that you didn't get hurt.

It is easy to play arm chair Martial Artist when you are not in the situation and hindesight is always 20/20.

Its easy to say to someone "you should have..." this or that but until your in that same exact situation you never know what u will do till you do it.  Just hope it doesn't happen.  Unless you fight all the time once the adrenaline gets pumping and first punch gets thrown you do everything u know then look back later.

Take solice in knowing that your training paid off.  If it didn't people would be telling you that you need to train better.  lol.  And for the record drunk people are the WORST people to fight...a lot of time they just don't stop.  I wouldnt take it easy on a drunk person either...if they are old enough to get drunk and be a *** and start something they are old enough to get a *** whoopin.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 8, 2008)

DB, you have been given an important gift. You have been afforded the opportunity to see, feel and confront fear and found that you have work to do on yourself. I'm not saying this to be smart or funny, but to show you that you have learned something valuable about yourself. One of the greatest lessons I ever learned was when I was younger and got into an altercation with a friend. What transpired has been ingrained in me ever since and it has saved my bacon more than once since. Don't be too hard on yourself, you managed to semi-control yourself in this situation and you were not physically hurt, except for your pride. You have learned much about what can happen in a physical confrontation. Be grateful for this knowledge, for no instructor, book or video could have supplied anything close to what you encountered.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 8, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Doljo Chagi and damaged him a little bit, it was not a perfect kick, because he was far away from me.



One of my sahbum's favorite sayings:  "even a bad kick can hurt someone".



Drunken_Boxer said:


> Guys, did I do the right thing, should I look for revenge?Should I kicked him to the death when he punched me in my eye?
> I dont know how I would react if i seen him in the town again, but i didnt, cuz I dont know where he now is...



No.  You should do the bare minimum necessary to avoid severe injury yourself, and then leave the situation.  Did you leave when you should have?  I don't know - I wasn't there.  Should you track him down?  No.  Revenge - especially for something as stupid as a drunken punch that escalated into more - is a bad idea; too often, it escalates from there.  Is that something you really want to start?


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you very much for you messages, I appreciate that.

First of all, I did leave when hes friend said to him "You punched the wrong guy, this is not the guy that we are looking for" then he was like 4-5 meters away from me, he said "im sorry, sorry, sorry" and looked down, then he came to me and gave me his hand.
The drunk guys friend started to smilie and i just left them, dissapointed...because of the first punch, he punched me first, thats why im so mad, if i would punch him first then I would be happy, but i didnt, i just looked at them, he came at me again i just front kicked him...yup

So I dont know if i did the right thing, when i called my friends, they was like in rush "ado what happened, are u ok, who punched you", but one friend said to me "You think you didnt did the right thing?Hell man, why?You front kicked and high kicked him, why are u so mad, if i were there he would probably beat me up, I dont practice martial arts at all".
The others started to laugh (my friends) like that i should be proud of myself cuz I striked back...
Its now been a week ago since that fight and now im ok, I mean my madness is gone, I stoped to look for revenge.

Thank you very much guys for the comments.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 9, 2008)

In my opinion you are lucky. Kicking in a more serious multiple oponent situation could land you on the ground. I think it was more a time for words than strikes. That said, I would have hit them too.
Sean


----------



## SageGhost83 (Jan 9, 2008)

Blindside said:


> To recap:
> A belligerant guy comes up to you, and you let him punch you in the face, you then kick him. He gets back up, SLAPS you a couple of times, so you kick him again, then you accidentally kick his friend.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: What is this, the three stooges, or one of those really bad kung fu movies from the 70's!? :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Nah, I am just joking. The most important thing is that you didn't get injured and cooler heads eventually prevailed. It is a heck of a lot different when it goes down for real out in the street, isn't it? The biggest mistake you made was keeping your hands low to begin with. You are lucky that he was only a belligerant drunk. If he was a thug who was coherent and actually looking to do as much bodily harm as *he* deemed necessary, then we probably wouldn't be talking to you right now...well, not typing to you, at least. I have been confronted many times by ne'er do wells myself, so I know how intense it is with the fear and all. You didn't let it completely take over, and you managed to not freeze up, so that was a very good job! But, for the love of all things holy, man - keep your hands up at all times!!! Head shots are fight enders, dude!!! I won't even go into if the guy struck first *with a weapon* - just consider yourself lucky this time because it does happen. Remember Johnny Law, too. A martial artist beating the tar out of a drunk dude when he could've walked away does not look good in court, :wink1:. I know it is easier said than done, but at least think about what everyone has said in this thread and try to work it into your training and self defense strategy.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 11, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> In my opinion you are lucky. Kicking in a more serious multiple oponent situation could land you on the ground. I think it was more a time for words than strikes. That said, I would have hit them too.
> Sean


 

Aaah! Beat me to it!

I will say this....without meaning any disrespect (truly!) to you DB, I will agree that you were lucky over your TKD being street effective. Thankfully, you were not hurt or worse. From my point of view, anytime you land with your most powerful techniques (kicks) and all that happens is they ask "why did you kick me?" or come at you a few more times, you were not effective at all. Landing Kicks should get better results than that. From my experiences, seeing the above happen....bad results happened to the defender. You were very VERY fortunate.


----------



## tkd_Jaz (Jan 11, 2008)

In my oppinion, it's ok to defend yourself if you are put in the situation. I wouldn't seek the guy out, I mean drunk people do stupid things all the time plus what is the purpose here? Are you seeking him out to beat him up? because thats not a Martial Artists way. At least not to me. Also I would let your instructor know that you were forced to use your training on someone. Also if that ever happens again, know that you don't have to kick a guy to defend yourself. You can always dodge an attack and push the guy off and make sure to let them know that you do not wish to engage in a fight. If they still continue then use only minimal force to get yourself out of dangers way and call the proper authorities.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> Aaah! Beat me to it!
> 
> I will say this....without meaning any disrespect (truly!) to you DB, I will agree that you were lucky over your TKD being street effective. Thankfully, you were not hurt or worse. From my point of view, anytime you land with your most powerful techniques (kicks) and all that happens is they ask "why did you kick me?" or come at you a few more times, you were not effective at all. Landing Kicks should get better results than that. From my experiences, seeing the above happen....bad results happened to the defender. You were very VERY fortunate.


I think the incident woke the assailants up a little and they realized the absurdity of their behavior. Some times standing up is all it takes.
Sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 11, 2008)

Sometimes true, but, very rarely. Especially if they have the numbers against you. Usually, it brings more anger and a more committed attack. As I said, this was a very fortunate incident.


----------

